# A Burrito is Not a Sandwich



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Phew!!!!!!! Thank goodness this has been resolved; I was losing sleep!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061110/..._or_sandwich_2


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/yzyqag
The link got snipped in the middle 

I can't believe Panera would even bother with that... corporate greed... it's just ridiculous! But I'm still craving Panera........ mmmmmm... yummy delicious baked goods..... *drool*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

First they tell me a tomato is a fruit and not a vegetable, then they tell me Pluto is no longer a planet and now THIS??? What is the world coming to? :googly:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

its the apocalypse!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What about a wrapper? Is that a sandwitch? I had a ham, bacon, cheese wrapper and I ate it like a sandwitch. If not, what the hell is it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> What about a wrapper? Is that a sandwitch? I had a ham, bacon, cheese wrapper and I ate it like a sandwitch. If not, what the hell is it?


You ate the *wrapper?* LOL! What's next, gum off the sidewalk? Sheesh! You MUST have been hungry!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah ahahaha!

More provoking thoughts:

While a wrap and a burrito both use tortillas, are they still different? Could it be that a wrap is more of a regular sandwich with a tortilla instead of two slices of bread (same fillings)? A burrito uses different fillings all together, and a combo of things you would never put on two slices of bread. - well _most _people wouldn't...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you think that is bad, think of it this way. Eventhough they say a burrito isn't a sandwitch, to someone who is Hispanic, may view the burrito as a sandwitch. A burrito may not be a sandwitch in American culture, but in other cultures where sandwitches are not used, it maybe considered a sandwitch.

That being said, does that mean that a Gyro isn't a sandwitch either?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My dad refers to tacos as "Mexican hamburgers".

/just sayin'


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, Gyros is served in a pita, which is a type of bread... therefore it's a:

*Sandwich*!!!

As for the burrito, is it actually Mexican or is it an American adaption?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

IMAO. Now Grapegrl has me confused. Sandwitches and Hamburgers.. OH God! They have veggie burgers and I have rolled up lunch meat and put it into a hamburger bun. Does that mean the sandwitch I made was really a mexican hamburger. Oh crap, I don't know. LOL.

I thought the burrito was Mexican. Plus don't they make the tortilla with flour like they do bread?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I honestly don't know! LOL :googly: 

And I don't know if a burrito is Mexican in original or an American derivative!

Yes, tortillas are made with flour... and corn... but is it a bread? What makes bread, bread. Surely not just yeast - look at corn bread, zucchini bread, etc.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

MMMMMM,I love Gyros!!!! MW,are you so board at work that you had to take up this argument?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

: LOL

I was humored by the news article and thought it would provide fun conversation? LOL

_<yes, I'm bored... >_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

OK - here's one - what about the stromboli? Same thing - yeast dough with ham, cheese, and/or pepperoni slices but it's baked. You never see that as a sandwich item - it is always listed under pizza items. Why can't that be listed under hot sandwiches (grilled cheese sandwich, hot ham & cheese sandwich)?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

:googly: 

Would a calzone fall under the same classification as a stromboli?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> :googly:
> 
> Would a calzone fall under the same classification as a stromboli?


I would have to take a bite to tell you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't bite off more than you can chew!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think a calzone has sauce in it where a stromboli has meat and cheese. That would classify a calzone to be a pizza product. Right?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> I think a calzone has sauce in it where a stromboli has meat and cheese. That would classify a calzone to be a pizza product. Right?


I've always thought of a calzone as a wrapped pizza... the dough is the same as pizza crust.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's more food for thought (ba-dum-dum)...

Does hotdog = sammich?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

OMG! What about my hot pockets?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

TearyThunder said:


> OMG! What about my hot pockets?


Hey lets keep the sexual comments out of the converstion. LOL. IMAO....:googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Dam ! Now Im Hungry


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Hey lets keep the sexual comments out of the converstion. LOL. IMAO....:googly:


Wait wouldn't that be tacos?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

weeners?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

TearyThunder said:


> Wait wouldn't that be tacos?


That is just gross TearyThunder. Groady to the max. Gage me with a spoon. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If a taco had enough yeast, then it would be a sandwich.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> If a taco had enough yeast, then it would be a sandwich.


And if it didn't have yeast, it would be a manwitch.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of sauce goes on one of those?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would like to pled the 5th on that one Ms. Wicked. Not something I would enjoy eating at all. LOL.


----------

